# Neighbours



## hendo (Oct 11, 2004)

Due to the intrusion of real life I've lost track of Neighbours. 

Why is Lou in jail? And what is Darcy doing there?


----------



## 80sHair Revival (Oct 11, 2004)

I haven't watched it for years.

Sorry to be no help whatsoever.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 11, 2004)

Lou is jail for fixing a horse race and Darcy is in there because he stole loads of money and things to pay off gambling debts.


----------



## Erich Zann (Oct 11, 2004)

hendo said:
			
		

> Due to the intrusion of real life I've lost track of Neighbours.
> 
> Why is Lou in jail? And what is Darcy doing there?



I think Lou took an axe to Madges head.  Darcy doesn't exist.


----------



## hendo (Oct 11, 2004)

80sHair Revival said:
			
		

> I haven't watched it for years.
> 
> Sorry to be no help whatsoever.


----------



## hendo (Oct 11, 2004)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Lou is jail for fixing a horse race and Darcy is in there because he stole loads of money and things to pay off gambling debts.



Thank you for that. Was mystified.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 11, 2004)

hendo said:
			
		

> Thank you for that. Was mystified.



Your welcome.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 11, 2004)

Darcyin jail for braking into the Sue and Karly House and then he nocked over er the builder wife who was preggers at the time. 

hendo  

I am not a fan


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 11, 2004)

Is Susan still shagging that priest bloke? Lucky cow! I wonder if he wears his frock in bed.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 11, 2004)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Is Susan still shagging that priest bloke? Lucky cow! I wonder if he wears his frock in bed.



He left the priesthood for her.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 11, 2004)

Sue and Karl will get back togeather soon. it in the open of the program


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 11, 2004)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> He left the priesthood for her.



Shows you how long it is snce I watched it. What about that old slapper Isobel? Has she confessed all to Karl yet, about the baby not being his?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 11, 2004)

^ no still going on...............


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 11, 2004)

Last time I watched it was when Libby's bloke died. Iwas so distraught I couldn't bring myself to watch it any more. That and the fact that it has never been the same since Cornelius died.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 11, 2004)

It was well worth watching when this sparkling diamond of a lass was in it


----------



## hendo (Oct 11, 2004)

To me Neighbours seems very real because apart from Kyles and Jason you rarely see any of the Neighbour's 'stars' in any other context than Neighbours.

Apart from that bloke who played Mike who got big roles in LA Confidential and Memento.

And Alan Dale in 24.

Yes, apart from them. 

There are a couple of other things that fight realism in Neighbours. I try to close my eyes to them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 11, 2004)

hendo said:
			
		

> To me Neighbours seems very real because apart from Kyles and Jason you rarely see any of the Neighbour's 'stars' in any other context than Neighbours.
> 
> Apart from that bloke who played Mike who got big roles in LA Confidential and Memento.
> 
> ...



And Alan Dale in X-Files and the Three Horsemen (I am not a geek ... honest).

And Anne Haddy in Planet of the Apes (as Cornelius).

And Peter O'Brian (Shane Ramsey) in Queer as Folk.

And Marnie Reece-Wilmore (Debbie (I have a slug across my face) Martin) in Queen of the Damned.

And Ian Smith (Harold Bishop) in Prisoner Cell-Block H.

And Lou's daughter Lauren in a beer advert. (how the mighty have fallen)


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 11, 2004)

And Toadfish in that 'gritty'    film 'The Boys'


----------



## 80sHair Revival (Oct 11, 2004)

Neil Tenant of the Pet Shop Boys was in Neighbours (v. briefly)


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 11, 2004)

80sHair Revival said:
			
		

> Neil Tenant of the Pet Shop Boys was in Neighbours (v. briefly)



 I remember that!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 11, 2004)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> And Alan Dale in X-Files and the Three Horsemen (I am not a geek ... honest).
> 
> And Anne Haddy in Planet of the Apes (as Cornelius).
> 
> ...



Lets not forget Holly Valance and Delta Goodrem who have pop careers.

Ann Charleston (Madge) Pops up from time to time on programs like TV years and most shocking chat show moments as a celebrity commentator.

Also the youngest Scully was in Skippy The Bush Kangaroo


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 12, 2004)

What about Craig McLaughlan (Henry) and Natalie Imbruglia (Beth?) ?

What about that guy in the jumper, was it Paul Dennis? Used to be married to Gail who turned into a different person, had a smash hit with "Don't it Make You Feel Good".

As you can tell, I haven't watched it for about 15 years.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 12, 2004)

hendo said:
			
		

> To me Neighbours seems very real because apart from Kyles and Jason you rarely see any of the Neighbour's 'stars' in any other context than Neighbours..



Jim is in the OC and was in an episode of ER.


----------



## wire thing (Oct 12, 2004)

billy_bob said:
			
		

> What about Craig McLaughlan (Henry) and Natalie Imbruglia (Beth?) ?
> 
> What about that guy in the jumper, was it Paul Dennis? Used to be married to Gail who turned into a different person, had a smash hit with "Don't it Make You Feel Good".
> 
> As you can tell, I haven't watched it for about 15 years.



Stefan Dennis?


----------



## J77 (Oct 12, 2004)

Back to the first post...

I reckon Darcy's the kingpin inside the prison, and he's playing Lou for the fool.

Not that I devote much time and thought to the residents of Ramsey Street


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 12, 2004)

wire thing said:
			
		

> Stefan Dennis?



Aye, him.


----------



## J77 (Oct 12, 2004)

and Bret Stark is back (Danni's brother).

seems the copper from life mechanics is trying to do him for armed robbery or something....


----------



## The Boy (Oct 12, 2004)

purves_grundy said:
			
		

> It was well worth watching when this sparkling diamond of a lass was in it



It certainly was!!!!


----------



## The Boy (Oct 12, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> and Bret Stark is back (Danni's brother).
> 
> seems the copper from life mechanics is trying to do him for armed robbery or something....



Surely you mean Darren Stark?  Whatever his name is he's knobbing Libby which makes me VERY jealous


----------



## J77 (Oct 12, 2004)

The Boy said:
			
		

> Surely you mean Darren Stark?  Whatever his name is he's knobbing Libby which makes me VERY jealous


 yeah

for getting it so wrong, have a danni and libby double whammy


----------



## The Boy (Oct 12, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> yeah
> 
> for getting it so wrong, have a danni and libby double whammy



*swoon*  Think I'm gonna have to go lie down!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 12, 2004)

The Boy said:
			
		

> *swoon*  Think I'm gonna have to go lie down!!



Me too.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2004)

hendo said:
			
		

> To me Neighbours seems very real because apart from Kyles and Jason you rarely see any of the Neighbour's 'stars' in any other context than Neighbours.
> 
> Apart from that bloke who played Mike who got big roles in LA Confidential and Memento.
> 
> ...


and whatever character it was played by Jason Donovan's rl dad, he was in The Prisoner (THE Prisoner, not Cell Block H).

And Joe Mangel had a reasonably succesful stand up career, you still see him around very occasionally.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 12, 2004)

libby ( don't know real name ) she a singer in a rocky band play in Sidnay oz.

3 point for band name


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 12, 2004)

That bloody Isobel! What a bitch she is. Susan isn't going to give up her house without a fight. Why doesn't that  ex-priest bloke tell her that the sprog she's up the duff with isn't Karls and be done with it?


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 12, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> yeah
> 
> for getting it so wrong, have a danni and libby double whammy



Ohhhhhhhhhhh yes


----------



## The Boy (Oct 12, 2004)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Why doesn't that  ex-priest bloke tell her that the sprog she's up the duff with isn't Karls and be done with it?



That's a fair point.  he in't in the priesthood anymore so it's not like he's under any moral obligation or anything.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 13, 2004)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> libby ( don't know real name ) she a singer in a rocky band play in Sidnay oz.
> 
> 3 point for band name



The actress is kym valentine.


----------



## hendo (Oct 14, 2004)

And she is v lovely.
Today in Neighbours a young man called Stingray went off with someone's baby - and lost it.
Cue this new ex priest  chappy suggesting they all pray while man of action Toadfish suggested going out to look.
Whose baby was it?
It seemed to be that the father was that young Irish chap, but the mum was only on the end of a phone.
Bloody mysterious.


----------



## ernestolynch (Oct 14, 2004)

*Say no more....*






Feck.


----------



## J77 (Oct 15, 2004)

hendo said:
			
		

> And she is v lovely.
> Today in Neighbours a young man called Stingray went off with someone's baby - and lost it.
> Cue this new ex priest  chappy suggesting they all pray while man of action Toadfish suggested going out to look.
> Whose baby was it?
> ...


it's connor's (irish chap) and the oriental girl (who was with jack) 's baby.


----------



## shoddysolutions (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## souljacker (Oct 15, 2004)

belboid said:
			
		

> and whatever character it was played by Jason Donovan's rl dad, he was in The Prisoner (THE Prisoner, not Cell Block H).
> 
> And Joe Mangel had a reasonably succesful stand up career, you still see him around very occasionally.



Wasn't the nerdy one in the matrix (mouse or summat) also from Neighbours? Todd was his name. He was a right twat. 

Oh, and also in the matrix, the girl with the white rabbit tattoo is from Neighbours I think.


----------



## ernestolynch (Oct 15, 2004)

No she was from H+A


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 15, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> No she was from H+A



i bow down to your great knowledge


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 15, 2004)

Today Scott (i refuse to call him fucking stingray as he is a Timmins not a Rebecci) knicked a car and was poping pills like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## Random One (Oct 15, 2004)

i wanna know why they have started giving Neighbours episode titles?????


----------



## J77 (Oct 15, 2004)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Today Scott (i refuse to call him fucking stingray as he is a Timmins not a Rebecci) knicked a car and was poping pills like there was no tomorrow.


 Is that a spoiler based on the lunchtime episode


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 15, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> Is that a spoiler based on the lunchtime episode



Ummmm......... no


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2004)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Wasn't the nerdy one in the matrix (mouse or summat) also from Neighbours? Todd was his name. He was a right twat.
> 
> Oh, and also in the matrix, the girl with the white rabbit tattoo is from Neighbours I think.



Her name is Ada Nicodemou and she was a main character in Heartbreak High.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 15, 2004)

purves_grundy said:
			
		

> It was well worth watching when this sparkling diamond of a lass was in it


...but that's Lollybelle isn't it?


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 15, 2004)

hendo said:
			
		

> To me Neighbours seems very real because apart from Kyles and Jason you rarely see any of the Neighbour's 'stars' in any other context than Neighbours.
> 
> Apart from that bloke who played Mike who got big roles in LA Confidential and Memento.
> 
> And Alan Dale in 24.



And Daniel MacPherson in The Bill.


----------



## hendo (Oct 16, 2004)

Today I hardly saw Neighbours, because I was so busy at work. 
Watching Neighbours is a kind of vice, I think, with people being a bit reluctant to own up to it.
I wonder if there are any famous people who watch Neighbours.
I think Terry Wogan does, and Brian Johnston, the cricket commentator did, until he died.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 16, 2004)

oooh Brian Johnstone....he was the Patron of the charity I worked for....the famous clip of him is here..scroll down to find it
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/test_match_special/legends/2939054.stm


I defy you not to laugh....


----------



## swelegant (Oct 16, 2004)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Oh, and also in the matrix, the girl with the white rabbit tattoo is from Neighbours I think.



Ada Nicodemou was in Heartbreak High and now stars in Home and Away.

I can't believe how far behind you guys are in Neighbours!


----------



## such and such (Oct 16, 2004)

I can't believe how far behind they are either. That guy who plays Luca is a horribly bad actor (even by soapy standards)


----------



## swelegant (Oct 16, 2004)

such and such said:
			
		

> I can't believe how far behind they are either. That guy who plays Luca is a horribly bad actor (even by soapy standards)



I totally agree. Neighbours actors are a lot better than N&A actors too.


----------



## hendo (Oct 16, 2004)

swelegant said:
			
		

> I can't believe how far behind you guys are in Neighbours!



It's one of the top three things wrong with this country, next to the Pensions gap and the Prime Ministers uncritical support for George Bush.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 17, 2004)

hendo said:
			
		

> It's one of the top three things wrong with this country, next to the Pensions gap and the Prime Ministers uncritical support for George Bush.



4th being when neighbours was moved from 12:30pm to 1:42pm


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2004)

I liked today when Summer was round at the Kenedey's (anyone else think being at your head teacher's house is a bit strange?) and she mentioned Natalie Imbruglia, who played Beth who used to live in that house.


----------



## swelegant (Oct 20, 2004)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> 4th being when neighbours was moved from 12:30pm to 1:42pm




Luckily, Neighbours is shown at 6.30pm here on weekdays. Mega wicked.


----------



## J77 (Oct 20, 2004)

swelegant said:
			
		

> Luckily, Neighbours is shown at 6.30pm here on weekdays. Mega wicked.


but that's when HollyOaks is on


----------



## hendo (Oct 20, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> I liked today when Summer was round at the Kenedey's (anyone else think being at your head teacher's house is a bit strange?) and she mentioned Natalie Imbruglia, who played Beth who used to live in that house.



Wish I'd taped it.


----------



## swelegant (Oct 21, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> but that's when HollyOaks is on



We don't have HollyOaks!!


----------



## such and such (Oct 21, 2004)

I wish Lyne would leave already. Her and most her family are irritating.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone remember when Daphne gave birth through her tights....

And Plain Jane Superbrain who turned out to be a stunning supermodel when she took off her glasses and let down her hair


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 21, 2004)

such and such said:
			
		

> I wish Lyne would leave already. Her and most her family are irritating.



Joe needs to come back to keep her in check.

Why was the actor fired anyway??


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2004)

I think the actor was caught smoking the wacky baccy or something. Steph is fine (in more ways than one) and I'd like Flick to come back as she always stirred up a bit of trouble and was pretty fit too. Jack should just solve his problems by topping himself and Lynne is OK. Oscar I can just about stand as well.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 22, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> Lynne is OK.



Are you feeling well?


----------



## hendo (Nov 4, 2004)

Just watched an episode of neighbours while eating me sushi. (see suburban 75 for reflections on sushi).

It seems to have become rather racy in that terrifyingly staid way Neighbours has sometimes, its a bit like watching your auntie sprinting after a bus.

The girls were having an Ann Summers party!  

And Darcy fell down the staors with hilarious results.

No sign of toadie, don't miss him TBH. 

Randy Dr Karl seems to be getting married.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 4, 2004)

toadie was in it yesterday... 

you can see thing a mile off. that tart is going to say Darcy rob her  



> Dr Karl seems to be getting married


 not going to happen


----------



## hendo (Nov 4, 2004)

Why? He's deaded, its the end, no?


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 4, 2004)

no he not dead he come back as the tarts babby


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 4, 2004)

Darcy has to show everyone how evil izzy is.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 29, 2004)

So when is Carl going to find out about his missis and baby that isnt his, or has he already!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 29, 2004)

Not in the next week i checked all the program things on Sky+.

Should be a huge bombshell when he does.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 29, 2004)

poor Carl   . But then he is going to get back with Susan, isnt he?


----------



## J77 (Nov 29, 2004)

Carl had a quick snog with Susan the other day but they're still gonna get divorced...



...at least for now - however, they're together in the opening credits


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 29, 2004)

it's draging on ..................... when Darcy going to wake up and spill the beans


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 29, 2004)

Soon i hope. Its really dragging on.

I think Luca is Lijana's kid that she thought was still born.


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2004)

That's my Mum and I's prediction too. Sixty somethings being flirtatiously horny is something new I've got to say.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 30, 2004)

What's with the new girl - is there going to be a lesbian stalker storyline in Neighbours?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Nov 30, 2004)

i reckon you could be right, she wants a bit of sky!  might be why she got tied up in the boys toilets too, cause she's clearly the most manly lesbian ever


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 30, 2004)

Who wouldnt want a bit of sky?


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2004)

I agree that Sky is probably the fittest woman (girl?) in Neighbours right now. Most blokes would probably say Izzy though and be boring. I'd put Steph and Libby above Izzy. The makers have obviously realised that Sky and Boyd are now at the fanciable age and are putting in stuff like the langerie parties and the two of them dressed up as such. Couple that with the lesbian storyline and Neighbours should be on after 9pm.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 1, 2004)

Libby definetly takes some beating in the fanciable stakes.


Was it Analise that Lou was with years ago, christ in a tescos trolley, that chick was dam hot!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 1, 2004)

I am seriously behind with Neighbours, has Karl shagged Susan?


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 1, 2004)

haven't seen the last couple of episodes but I bet Serena (think that's the right name?) is going to find out that she is the sister of the guy she fancies  


edited to add... I see others have got there already


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 1, 2004)

sky fans - watch neighbours on friday - if what I've heard is correct...


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2004)

Lou was with Annalise and yes she was fit. His daughter Lauren was also damn fine, but that was to me when I was about 10.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 1, 2004)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> sky fans - watch neighbours on friday - if what I've heard is correct...



TELL US WHAT SHE DOES!!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 1, 2004)

Or is it just the lesbian snog i've heard so much about, rather than Sky wondering around in the nude for a whole episode which i havent heard about.


----------



## big_c (Dec 1, 2004)

Sky in lesbian snog? I've got to start watching neighbours again.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 2, 2004)

big_c said:
			
		

> Sky in lesbian snog? I've got to start watching neighbours again.



Tomorrow is the big day apparently.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 2, 2004)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> it's draging on ..................... when Darcy going to wake up and spill the beans


----------



## Rosco (Dec 3, 2004)

bloody hell, how old is Sky? Is this legal!!?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 6, 2004)

oh my god!  how can the bbc show this filth?!  neighbours being all racy, but that was the lamest kiss since zoe and the other one.  poor old sky didn't even get time to kiss her back


----------



## NoCoolNickname (Dec 6, 2004)

Incest, lesbians and granny fucking all in one episode!  When did Neighbours become so ace?


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't know how old the actress who plays Sky is (I think Sky is meant to be 16/17 but she's certainly developed into a woman physically, something the producers are more than happy to draw attention to. And something I am more than happy for them to do.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 6, 2004)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> poor old sky didn't even get time to kiss her back



hopefully she will tomorrow.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 7, 2004)

a lesbian schoolgirl kiss just happened


----------



## Sorry. (Dec 7, 2004)

NoCoolNickname said:
			
		

> When did Neighbours become so ace?



It got moved to a later slot in Oz, so they racied it up a bit ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2004)

man I miss neighbours


----------



## J77 (Dec 7, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> I don't know how old the actress who plays Sky is (I think Sky is meant to be 16/17 but she's certainly developed into a woman physically, something the producers are more than happy to draw attention to. And something I am more than happy for them to do.


Yeah, they turned her from an indie kid into a blonde bombshell.

What happened to Darcy - I konw Susan (?) sponsered him to get out of prison, but why is he in hospital?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 7, 2004)

Damn and blast it! Girls kissing on tele and I missed it - Jeees Im shallow 

*goes off to find screen grab on internet*


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 7, 2004)

thats school girls kissing


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 7, 2004)

Sky Mangel's 19 in real life.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 7, 2004)

is it not real life then


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 7, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Sky Mangel's 19 in real life.




Hey! That was me, last night!


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 7, 2004)

you go to bingo like that SS   

when Joe coming back to Neighbours ?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 7, 2004)

Neighbours just got good again

HLA HLA HLA!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 7, 2004)

This thread has caused a Neighbours debate in my office, which required a google consultation, which turned up this site.

The Perfect Blend 

Hours of strolling down memory lane.

For instance, I now know that Vikrams surname was Chatterji.   

Plus theres a selection of clips which the BBC censored (although not the much talked about Brett Stark / Helen Daniels Snog)


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2004)

As far as I know Joe isn't coming back because the actor was caught smoking weed and was thus chucked off the show.

Also, isn't it great how Neighbours is the only soap with a thread of its own? I think that shows where the quality programming is.

Finally, quick prediction: if Sky and Boyd stay together it won't be long before they start, um, experimenting with each other, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 8, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> As far as I know Joe isn't coming back because the actor was caught smoking weed and was thus chucked off the show.



I was thinking they meant Joe Mangel not Joe watshisface.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 8, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> Finally, quick prediction: if Sky and Boyd stay together it won't be long before they start, um, experimenting with each other, if you know what I mean.



They already had sex in Lou's house while he was on holiday. I cant believe you've forgotten that.


----------



## Here we go (Dec 8, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> As far as I know Joe isn't coming back because the actor was caught smoking weed and was thus chucked off the show.



No wonder Jack has drug problems


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2004)

Shame really because I think Joe was my second favourite character, after Toady (speaking from a non-sexual point-of-view).


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 8, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> Shame really because I think Joe was my second favourite character, after Toady (speaking from a non-sexual point-of-view).



At sheep music a couple of years ago someone was wearing a self made t-shirt saying "I wish i was Joe Scully"


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2004)

If you were Joe Scully you'd feel that you couldn't think Steph and Flick were fit. Although the latter does whore herself to the likes of FHM ad nauseum these days.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 8, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> If you were Joe Scully you'd feel that you couldn't think Steph and Flick were fit. Although the latter does whore herself to the likes of FHM ad nauseum these days.



surely joe scully thinks 'fuck it, i'm a fictional character, i Know that steph and flick were rather tasty' ?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 9, 2004)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> surely joe scully thinks 'fuck it, i'm a fictional character, i Know that steph and flick were rather tasty' ?



And he would get to kiss them in an non-sexual way because he is their dad which is closer than the rest of us have got.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Dec 9, 2004)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> And he would get to kiss them in an non-sexual way because he is their dad which is closer than the rest of us have got.



heheh, indeed he would!  though maybe it was the prospect of having to kiss gurning jack that pushed him over the edge!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 9, 2004)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> heheh, indeed he would!  though maybe it was the prospect of having to kiss gurning jack that pushed him over the edge!



LMAO      


I think its the only possible explanation!!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 9, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Sky Mangel's 19 in real life.



Girls are fan-fucking-tastic. HURRAH!


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 9, 2004)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Girls are fan-fucking-tastic. HURRAH!



Amen to that. Lucky Ruby's on mod holiday...there's a cracking picture of Libby in a negligee from Ralph magazine on the net - stick it up eh?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 9, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Amen to that. Lucky Ruby's on mod holiday...there's a cracking picture of Libby in a negligee from Ralph magazine on the net - stick it up eh?



YES!!!!


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2004)

Obviously I don't read such shite but has Sky done a FHM/Loaded/Maxim/GQ shoot yet? I honestly couldn't give a shite about seeing it, I'm just wondering if the Neighbours makers curb that sort of thing for schoolgirl characters at all.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 9, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> Obviously I don't read such shite but has Sky done a FHM/Loaded/Maxim/GQ shoot yet? I honestly couldn't give a shite about seeing it, I'm just wondering if the Neighbours makers curb that sort of thing for schoolgirl characters at all.



I dont think she has but i could be wrong.


----------



## Sorry. (Dec 10, 2004)

stavros said:
			
		

> Obviously I don't read such shite but has Sky done a FHM/Loaded/Maxim/GQ shoot yet? I honestly couldn't give a shite about seeing it, I'm just wondering if the Neighbours makers curb that sort of thing for schoolgirl characters at all.



"Obviously I'm against all that sort of thing, but does anyone have any porn?"


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 10, 2004)

enjoy


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 10, 2004)

non off my Neighbours look like that 

http://www.kymvalentine.info/modules/Gallery/albums/album01/3j.jpg

steff is better tho


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 10, 2004)

Steff+Libby sandwich.....imagine.....hubba hubba


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 11, 2004)

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/details_pop.aspx?iid=51375544&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/details_pop.aspx?iid=51375549&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/search/details_pop.aspx?iid=51375550&cdi=0

RIP me


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 11, 2004)

Did anyone notice how on todays episode that Boyds eye healed faster than it takes to change tires on a Formula 1 car, in one scene to the next his eye with the massive graze round it went from being the worse injury ever to slightly pink and back again.   

  

Sack the make up artist i say.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2004)

I have to say his injuries don't look that realistic but we can't knock the mighty Neighbours. I heard Martin Scorsese has stopped making films, which I can only read as him deciding to take the next step up and go and be a soap director down under. Maybe we'll get De Niro making guest appearences.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 11, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Steff+Libby sandwich.....imagine.....hubba hubba



You surprise me Ernie, I thought you'd have fancied that old bag who lives with Harold Bishop.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 12, 2004)

more pics of Libby pleeeeeeeeese


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 12, 2004)

www.kymvalentine.info


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2005)

expect Carl and Susan to be shagging each other by the end of the week, or at least by wednesday next week. HURRAH!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 6, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> expect Carl and Susan to be shagging each other by the end of the week, or at least by wednesday next week. HURRAH!!!


 Do you know this for a fact?


----------



## stavros (Jan 6, 2005)

Could I make a request that spoilers on this thread are either left out, pre-warned about or written in white text please?


----------



## where to (Jan 6, 2005)

i'm not going to spoil anything for anyone but there is going to be a belter of a story coming up in a few months time. just came accross it on the net. 

my lips are sealed


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 6, 2005)

where to said:
			
		

> i'm not going to spoil anything for anyone but there is going to be a belter of a story coming up in a few months time. just came accross it on the net.
> 
> my lips are sealed



PM it to me.


----------



## red rose (Jan 6, 2005)

Today's storyline was predicted ages ago by myself and my mother, frequently we can write the storylines well before they happen


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 6, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Soon i hope. Its really dragging on.
> 
> I think Luca is Lijana's kid that she thought was still born.



I predicted today as well.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2005)

the comments about the pictures on kymvalentine.info are sick, and hilarious.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 6, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> the comments about the pictures on kymvalentine.info are sick, and hilarious.


 And all by the same man.


----------



## where to (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 7, 2005)

Is that Julie?
That's freaky, I had a random weird dream about her last night.


----------



## where to (Jan 7, 2005)

did you watch desperate housewives last night


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

A while ago there was a 'Naughty Neighbours' site showing ex-actors getting them out and in candid swimsuit shots.....aye caramba.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 18, 2005)

Serena told all today. The next episode is bound to be a cracking one, miss it at your peril!!!!!!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 18, 2005)

i think serena's grandma is the most creepy person on tv, her twitchy mouth just scares me!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2005)

did anyone else find the part where boyd was stuck in a tree whilst travis and all his friends chucked food at him incredibly funny?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 18, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> i think serena's grandma is the most creepy person on tv, her twitchy mouth just scares me!


 I keep expecting to see her breaking in silently and feeding on other Ramsay Street residents blood at night time.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 18, 2005)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> did anyone else find the part where boyd was stuck in a tree whilst travis and all his friends chucked food at him incredibly funny?


 Not as funny as if they had been throwing bricks.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 18, 2005)

^ now that why I need a new phone   

----
when is Darcy going to awake from his coma   and that baby been in that tart for like 10 months now    

tart = the doc's new woman


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 18, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I keep expecting to see her breaking in silently and feeding on other Ramsay Street residents blood at night time.



jesus i'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight now!!  i think maybe she does on the quiet anyway, keeps her youthful hair colour - she will never die!?!


----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh Svetlanka is an absolute fucking bitch and they've engineered it so to an almost comical degree. Her mouth is very scary but not half as scary as the idea of her and Harold shagging.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jan 18, 2005)

Watched Neighbours today for the first time in ages. That Luca (sp?) bloke is WELL fit!   

In a girly way though.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 18, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Her mouth is very scary but not half as scary as the idea of her and Harold shagging.



Hell is watching her and Harold shag for eternity while your eyes are held open Clockwork Orange style.


----------



## red rose (Jan 18, 2005)

svetlanka isn't in the opening credits is she?

I'm really praying thats it for her, she drives me crazy


----------



## blue rose (Jan 18, 2005)

And Joe Mangel had a reasonably succesful stand up career, you still see him around very occasionally.[/QUOTE]


u can c him in brighton, he lives not far from me.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2005)

red rose said:
			
		

> svetlanka isn't in the opening credits is she?
> 
> I'm really praying thats it for her, she drives me crazy


 Maybe she will die in the season finale that could be lethal.


----------



## stavros (Jan 19, 2005)

If the Scullys do sell up we might well get a new family which will the first for a long time. In keeping with Neighbours' new time slot I predict some of them will be very fit and will play the games.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 19, 2005)

new time slot? please make it after work!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 19, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> new time slot? please make it after work!!!


 New time slot in Australia.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 20, 2005)

I think it's about to be Neighbour's first lesbian kiss!


----------



## such and such (Jan 20, 2005)

What new time slot in Australia   Anyway, on this side of the world they have made a few changes to Neighbours and quite frankly I don't like them one bit. Even for Neighbours the storylines are turning out to be a bit crap


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 20, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> What new time slot in Australia   Anyway, on this side of the world they have made a few changes to Neighbours and quite frankly I don't like them one bit. Even for Neighbours the storylines are turning out to be a bit crap


 Its in a later time slot in Australia, so they can be more risque.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 20, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I think it's about to be Neighbour's first lesbian kiss!



but didn't that happen a month ago?  it wasn't a good kiss or anything but it still happened.  maybe sky'll kiss her back this time??


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 25, 2005)

Svetlanka is leaving. 

Hip Hip..............


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jan 26, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Svetlanka is leaving.
> 
> Hip Hip..............



and parents everywhere will have to go back to threatening their children with the bogie monster again!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone else watch old neighbours on UK Gold?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 3, 2005)

*N*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Libby just left for good and she was so hot, i'm gutted she will no longer be gracing our screens each day with her beauty.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 3, 2005)

she did have one of the classiest leaving vehicles ever, they're crazy those white van drivers!


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 3, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> she did have one of the classiest leaving vehicles ever, they're crazy those white van drivers!


Who did she leave with I missed todays?
Ern's going to be depressed.


----------



## red rose (Feb 3, 2005)

darren called and said he wanted her to move to where ever he is so she left today with ben.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 3, 2005)

red rose said:
			
		

> darren called and said he wanted her to move to where ever he is so she left today with ben.


Cheers


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 3, 2005)

Libby's gone?


*Hangs self*


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 4, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Libby's gone?
> 
> 
> *Hangs self*


 Dont hang yourself yet Ern, i think we could stand on stools with nooses roung our neck threatening to do it until she agrees to come back. Failing that she will be on UK Gold for the next 3 years.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 4, 2005)

since libby's gone and lynn's a bit mental do you reckon she'll move into susan's for safe keeping so we can get some new faces in?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 4, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> since libby's gone and lynn's a bit mental do you reckon she'll move into susan's for safe keeping so we can get some new faces in?


 And Jack is leaving soon so hopefully we will get a new family.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2005)

I missed yesterday show of Libby going  

Lizzybel   wow she got a flat tummy afer she lost the baby bit quick a.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 4, 2005)

Izzy and Jack were snogging


----------



## such and such (Feb 5, 2005)

There was article in The Age (a Melbourne newspaper) about the large number of English backpackers that visit the set of Neighbours and attend the Neighbours quiz night when they're down in Australia.
Was rather amusing.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 5, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> There was article in The Age (a Melbourne newspaper) about the large number of English backpackers that visit the set of Neighbours and attend the Neighbours quiz night when they're down in Australia.
> Was rather amusing.


 If i was going to Australia, Ramsay Street would be my first port of call.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 7, 2005)

Still gutted about Libby. It will never be the same.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 9, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> There was article in The Age (a Melbourne newspaper) about the large number of English backpackers that visit the set of Neighbours and attend the Neighbours quiz night when they're down in Australia.
> Was rather amusing.



to *spread the word* apparently harold's meant to be a right slimey bastard in Real Life


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 9, 2005)

Toady's in the shit I see!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 10, 2005)

FUCKING EVIL CUNT Luca. I knew he was bad news and burning Davids briefcase proved it. I hope he falls victim to Ramsay Street's first ripper murderer.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 10, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> FUCKING EVIL CUNT Luca. I knew he was bad news and burning Davids briefcase proved it. I hope he falls victim to Ramsay Street's first ripper murderer.



i missed it yesterday but he does seem like a bit of a wrong un, his mum needs to get a grip and stop being so wet about him


----------



## such and such (Feb 10, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> to *spread the word* apparently harold's meant to be a right slimey bastard in Real Life


Yeah, I heard that he's rather rude and like to swear at people. The article mostly mentioned how the people of Pin Oak Court (where the exterior of Neighbours is filmed) are sick of people stealing their letterboxes and ringing their door bell all hours of the night.
Yet despite this there is a huge waiting list to but a house on Pin Oak Court


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 10, 2005)

Scott's mother really really gets on my tits.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Feb 11, 2005)

poor old suzie is seeing her hard work with stingray going to waste.  

i do hope they move lynn into sue's, what with that pair and cindi they're all a bit mental when they get together!


----------



## such and such (Feb 11, 2005)

Scott's mum is funny. She is such the typical Aussie bogan. Oh, can I ask you UK Neighbours watchers something? Does Neighbours still rate well on your side of the world?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 11, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> Scott's mum is funny. She is such the typical Aussie bogan. Oh, can I ask you UK Neighbours watchers something? Does Neighbours still rate well on your side of the world?


 I think this thread shows that it indeed does rate well still.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 11, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> Oh, can I ask you UK Neighbours watchers something? Does Neighbours still rate well on your side of the world?


Totally addicted! Missed today's early afternoon episode so I will be tuning in soon for the evening one.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 11, 2005)

The Chav pf all chavs has arrived complete with caravan


----------



## such and such (Feb 11, 2005)

Aaahhh. Because Neighbours is rating poorly in Australia hence some weird recent script changes. I wonder if there will ever be a day where it's filmed just for a UK audience...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 11, 2005)

It is now, the Irish guy was introduced to appeal to the UK viewers


----------



## such and such (Feb 11, 2005)

That must be why someone so averge looking has such a good looking girlfriend


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 13, 2005)

He is nowhere near as good as Sarah who was also English.


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 13, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> He is nowhere near as good as Sarah who was also English.


As an English man, living with an Irish guy at the time, I can say Connor applealed to me no end...he couldn't read and could play a tin whistle!

Well, it served my mate (and the other guy in the flat who was Welsh) right for making me watch Braveheart again, and again, and....


----------



## Leon (Feb 14, 2005)

Missed a few episodes... Did Izzy do Jack?

I NEED to know.



The Good Doctor won't be pleased.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 14, 2005)

Leon said:
			
		

> Missed a few episodes... Did Izzy do Jack?
> 
> I NEED to know.
> 
> ...


 We dont yet, but then i havent seen todays episode yet.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 14, 2005)

Did Izzy do Jack? No not in the night club. Steth trun up to take Izzy home. 

So you missed the Izzy n Steth rummbel in the ladys toylet   

good ending today (Tody)


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 14, 2005)

How do you all get to watch Neighbours? I haven't been able to watch it for years, not since I started working. I don't even know half the characters you're talking about. Not fair


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I'm a student and don't work, and if I did work, I'd probably tape it! 

(In fact, I have been known to tape some episodes that I would have missed!!!)


----------



## such and such (Feb 14, 2005)

Here it's shown at 6:30pm. I must say even as an Australian I realise that Connor is a pretty poor sterotype. I like Jeck's New Zealand accent for comedy accents though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 14, 2005)

fucking hate Jack's accent.. one of the few things I don't miss about the divine soap opera.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 14, 2005)

Why hasn't karl found out that the baby wasn't his? Surely they would have done a post mortem and discovered it was a month in advance to what Izzy said?


----------



## CyberRose (Feb 14, 2005)

And what happened to Darcy?! Is he dead?! Surely when he wakes up he'll spill all?

There's not even any mention on him on the Neighbours website I go on to find out what's happening in two months time!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 14, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Why hasn't karl found out that the baby wasn't his? Surely they would have done a post mortem and discovered it was a month in advance to what Izzy said?


 It seems that for the first time ever someone has kept a secret in soap opera land.


----------



## such and such (Feb 15, 2005)

Darcy is in a coma...still. Comas can last a very long time on TV world


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 15, 2005)

I missed Mondays episode, can someone tell me why sindi and toad have split up?


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 15, 2005)

I can tell you but they tell you better 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/neighbours/news/index.shtml?/neighbours/news/content/newsitems/page1


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 15, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I can tell you but they tell you better
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/neighbours/news/index.shtml?/neighbours/news/content/newsitems/page1


 Cheers.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 7, 2005)

oooo, darcy on the verge of waking up, what'll izzy do??  and apparently
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. steffan dennis is coming back.  well his pop career didn't exactly work out.  i guess that means that max and steph will move in with lynne to free up a house for him to move into


----------



## Rosco (Mar 8, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> It seems that for the first time ever someone has kept a secret in soap opera land.




yea come on, let Carl know right now!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 8, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> yea come on, let Carl know right now!!!


 In the middle of the wedding tomorrow would be good.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 8, 2005)

do I smell smoke  _ I should stop looking at Neighbours site _


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2005)

I got majorly pissed off yesterday when I went down to my Uni common room at 5.30 to watch Neighbours (I don't have my own TV at Uni) and they were watching a repeat of fucking Friends, the worst programme known to mankind.   I told them this and if they want an American sit com about 20 and 30 somethings in New York they should look to Seinfeld. Cue the perplexed "What's Seinfeld?" looks.   

Still, I caught it today and it was damn exciting.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 10, 2005)

ah the joys of unemployment, daytime neighbours!  i'm really impressed, the fire in neighbours which has a proper looking explosion, their budget must be screwed for the rest of the year - but what a way to bring back paul robinson [assuming like it seems to suggest that it was him and not crazy gus like i thought it might have been].  but where's everyone going to hang out now?  they're going to need to build a whole new set!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 10, 2005)

Best episode for a LONG time. Can't help but worry about the budget though.


----------



## stavros (Mar 11, 2005)

I know. And I'm impressed that the bloke lurking at the end manages to be an actor and the Spurs and England goalkeeper. Looks a bit different when playing though doesn't he?


----------



## J77 (Mar 11, 2005)

Back to what's important:

Discussing last night, was Anne the best?

I say it was Amy


----------



## Here we go (Mar 11, 2005)

What happened yesterday? I missed it


----------



## Here we go (Mar 11, 2005)

I demand a neighbours omnibus   
twice a day isn't enough!


----------



## J77 (Mar 11, 2005)

Here we go said:
			
		

> What happened yesterday? I missed it


Probably the best epsiode...

EVER!!!


----------



## Here we go (Mar 11, 2005)

Did anyone tape it?


----------



## J77 (Mar 11, 2005)

Here we go said:
			
		

> Did anyone tape it?


Nah, they encoded it - making it impossible to tape...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 11, 2005)

Heh I dont watch Neighbours that much these days, but the return of Paul Robinson (Stefan 'Dont it make you feel good' Dennis) was quality. 

Great episode!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 11, 2005)

why did he leave before?  by what he was saying today it sounded like he was a bit of a wrong un


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 11, 2005)

week so all happen then all at once 3 big story at once. 

------
them fireman were a bit slow turning up.

-----------------
what that footballer about top ofthis page who he !

----------
below O I see now    
Wide Eyed Angel


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 11, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> what that footballer about top ofthis page who he !



the footballer is paul robinson, tottenham's goalie


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 11, 2005)

I missed it earlier, but i still reckon Stu and Sindy survive.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 11, 2005)

Still can't work out why Paul has burned the coffee shop down. Why did he got to prison before?

I reckon Stu is dead.
Cindy will get out alive but then she will tell Toadie that she was in love with Stu.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 11, 2005)

> Paul has burned the coffee shop down.


 did he !


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 12, 2005)

but aren't there new credits at the start or am i making that up?  either way stu's in them so i reckon they both survive


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 12, 2005)

Stu survives but he is blind. Cindy is still all over him and Toadie goes into denial. This is all in the Mail's tv guide for next week.

Sorry to spoil it for everyone!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 12, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Stu survives but he is blind. Cindy is still all over him and Toadie goes into denial. This is all in the Mail's tv guide for next week.
> 
> Sorry to spoil it for everyone!


 No need to bloody watch it now. 

More importantly WHY WERE YOU READING THE MAIL?????


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 12, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> More importantly WHY WERE YOU READING THE MAIL?????


Only get it on Saturdays, for the tv guide.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 12, 2005)

Here we go said:
			
		

> I demand a neighbours omnibus



if only


----------



## bell (Mar 12, 2005)

Aparently Paul burned it down as part of his edinsborough domination plan; part of which is to acquire the whole lassiters complex at a cheap, burnt down price, and rebuild it as his own empire.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 12, 2005)

I think the corpse they found is Gus.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 12, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I think the corpse they found is Gus.



No, it's someone else, I reckon it's Luca.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 12, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> No, it's someone else, I reckon it's Luca.


 Lets hope so, i hate that shit-head.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 12, 2005)

He's a mop-haired little fucker that one.
Can't think who else it could be, but it's bound to be someone we least expect.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 12, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> No, it's someone else, I reckon it's Luca.



That is true. But he would have set fire to the doc's place as that did not get burnt. 
as dave work in office by the doc.

just remebed He missing (Luca) . they got a call... are fall in place.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 12, 2005)

Must be Luca when you think about it, it could of been him who started the fire as he is already an arsonist cunt. No other charaters are MIA either and he isnt in the new credits.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 12, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Must be Luca when you think about it, it could of been him who started the fire as he is already an arsonist cunt. .


Is he? What did he do?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 12, 2005)

keep up  

he set fire to David's brethcase.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 12, 2005)

No! No!
 

http://www.neighbours.com/australia_wednesday.html

*warning: this is from the Oz website, don't look if you don't wanna know!*


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 12, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> No! No!
> 
> 
> http://www.neighbours.com/australia_wednesday.html
> ...


 I had to fucking look didn't I!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 12, 2005)

Well I did put a fucking warning on it didn't I? Twat!   

I am as shocked as you are. They can't do this, it's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 12, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Well I did put a fucking warning on it didn't I? Twat!
> 
> I am as shocked as you are. They can't do this, it's a fucking disgrace.


 I thought i was corpse news, not the biggest thing to happen in along time.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 12, 2005)

I have just registered here:

http://www.neighboursboard.co.uk/ib/ikonboard.cgi


----------



## bell (Mar 12, 2005)

How far ahead are Australia?


----------



## Mr T (Mar 13, 2005)

well the one on thursday was their last one of 2004, around christmas time, so presumably about 2 or 3 months depending on how much of a break they have between series


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 13, 2005)

Mr T said:
			
		

> well the one on thursday was their last one of 2004, around christmas time, so presumably about 2 or 3 months depending on how much of a break they have between series


 Yeah you're about right, we used to be about a year behind 3 or so years ago cos i my auntie from Oz visited and knew the next 12 months worth of stories. when she came back this last Xmas she said we were pretty much caught up.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 13, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Yeah you're about right, we used to be about a year behind 3 or so years ago cos i my auntie from Oz visited and knew the next 12 months worth of stories. when she came back this last Xmas she said we were pretty much caught up.



does that mean that once we're all caught up we're going to have less neighbours??


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 13, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> does that mean that once we're all caught up we're going to have less neighbours??



Hopefully.


----------



## such and such (Mar 13, 2005)

Mr T said:
			
		

> well the one on thursday was their last one of 2004, around christmas time, so presumably about 2 or 3 months depending on how much of a break they have between series


From what I've read on these threads I would say yeah, you are about 2-3 months behind.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 14, 2005)

Only 40 minutes to go!


----------



## such and such (Mar 14, 2005)

I thought Neighbours was really going down the hill lately but todays episode was so good. 
I won't say what happened because I'll make a few people very cross.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 14, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> I thought Neighbours was really going down the hill lately but todays episode was so good.
> I won't say what happened because I'll make a few people very cross.


 Is it what happened on Stobbarts spolier post?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 15, 2005)

ah it's good to see that within a day or so of the set burning to the ground they've managed to find somewhere new already, that community centre that's featured so much before!  i thought they might all get packed off to enjoy the school assembly hall [which i've never seen but they must have one!] or that always popular nightclub!!


----------



## such and such (Mar 15, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Is it what happened on Stobbarts spolier post?


Wednesday's episode hasn't been shown yet


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 15, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> Wednesday's episode hasn't been shown yet


   

Oh dear, now you have spoiled it for him!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> ah it's good to see that within a day or so of the set burning to the ground they've managed to find somewhere new already, that community centre that's featured so much before!  i thought they might all get packed off to enjoy the school assembly hall [which i've never seen but they must have one!] or that always popular nightclub!!


 The school hall was used a few years ago (like 7 or so) and the communtity hall has been used on and off for the last decade.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 15, 2005)

And tomorrow Susan confesses to shagging the priest.........apparently!


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 15, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> No! No!
> 
> 
> http://www.neighbours.com/australia_wednesday.html
> ...


Wish I hadn't clicked that link


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 15, 2005)

Now, the big question is this: Is Harold's son going to go to the hotel and shag that mayor woman? No man can resist a quickie!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2005)

Nah, Lil is fucking hot.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, I'd pick Lil over the American woman. I think Susan is the number one MILF in Neighbours currently (I suppose she's a GILF really) since Libby left but Steph will leapfrog her in the coming months hopefully.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd pick Lil over the American woman. I think Susan is the number one MILF in Neighbours currently (I suppose she's a GILF really) since Libby left but Steph will leapfrog her in the coming months hopefully.


 You'd pick Susan over Lil? 

WEIRDO!!!! 

You'll be picking Cindi over Sky next!!


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, Susan over Lil, but I guess they're pretty close. Sky wins over all current Neighbours though (see the new opening credits   ), with Carmela in second. Cindi is meant to be good looking but I really don't find her attractive at all. Ditto Izzy.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 16, 2005)

Izzy i can see why she is attractive, but Natalie Bathinthingummy plays the slimy manipulative bitch character so well i just cant fancy her. Turn up for the books that, someone who can act really fucking well on neighbours.

Cindi is a minger though.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 16, 2005)

steph used to be really pretty, i'm sure she still is but why's she started wearing so much make up?  at least sky hasn't turned a bit david dickenson orange!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 16, 2005)

I think Karl is going to die today. In about half an hour in fact!


----------



## J77 (Mar 16, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I think Karl is going to die today. In about half an hour in fact!


Really?!?

How?

Nevermind, I'll watch it later...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 16, 2005)

oops, sorry , they must mean next Wednesday, not this one.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 16, 2005)

He comes back to life though. Don't worry


----------



## such and such (Mar 16, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> oops, sorry , they must mean next Wednesday, not this one.


Stop confusing everyone   
The spoiler you posted was for the episodes being shown in Australia at the moment. And no, it wasn't was for next week (for me anyway)


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 16, 2005)

i'm confused and frightened.

are all these things really going to happen [i've resisted that link] or is it all just a game to see how gullible folk can be?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 16, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> oops, sorry , they must mean next Wednesday, not this one.


 He doesnt die for 3 months, welldone for confusing everyone.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2005)

> I think Karl is going to die today. In about half an hour in fact!



So was that the





> *warning: this is from the Oz website, don't look if you don't wanna know!*



SS


----------



## J77 (Mar 17, 2005)

pah


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 17, 2005)

like the cops would do that. at a wake


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2005)

Heard in my Uni common room today whilst watching it: "Do you think Summer is showing potential yet?"


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 17, 2005)

Summer used to be cute. She's now turning into the new Hannah Martin. Which can never be a good thing. What on earth happened to her?


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2005)

Let's not ask questions, let's just be thankful.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 17, 2005)

huh? thankful for what? That Summer is turning into Hannah Martin?


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2005)

No, thankful that we've no idea what happened to her, just that she fucked off somewhere.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah but we've got her back now, haven't we. That's what I'm trying to say. Summer *is* Hannah. Can't you see the resemblence - both in appearance and irritating personality...?


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 17, 2005)

Paul Robinson Jim's son is back. He says he turned over a new leaf but he started a fire and burnt down Lou's place and Harold's cafe.
Harold's son was in 'The Dish' - a boring aussie film. 
Carl was gonna marry Izzy but she left him at the altar.
Stu is alive after saving toady's nameless ex from said fire but he is blind.
Lou Carpenter was ABBA's security coordinator for their Oz tour in real life.
Neighbours isn't as good as Home and Away.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 18, 2005)

*STOBART SPOTTER WHAT IS THE POINT IN WARNING US ABOUT A SPOILER IF YOU ARE JUST GONNA BLURT IT OUT ANYWAY ???*


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 20, 2005)

Bump in prep for tomorrow.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 21, 2005)

i've never been much of a fan of serena, seems a bit spoilt type, but that excessive 'shazza' is starting to make me feel sorry for her.  poor old steph


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 21, 2005)

A female Scott GRRRRR!!!   

It's almost enough to make me stop watching.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 22, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> A female Scott GRRRRR!!!
> 
> It's almost enough to make me stop watching.



she can't be in it for long though cause i've no noticed her on the new credits


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 22, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> she can't be in it for long though cause i've no noticed her on the new credits


 Phew. Good point.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 22, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Phew. Good point.


And Sabrina wouldn't be able to get jealous over it if they weren't gonna get back together!

(Altho I definately think Shazza is fitter than Sabrina! Too spiggin right!)


----------



## stavros (Mar 22, 2005)

Given a choice, I'd probably have to pick having a threesome with them. Sky shits all over both of them and only Carmela challenges her on Neighbours for fitness.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 22, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Given a choice, I'd probably have to pick having a threesome with them. Sky shits all over both of them and only Carmela challenges her on Neighbours for fitness.


Nah I have to disagree about Carmela as she has shifty weasly eyes!

And altho Sky is undeniably fit, I dont think she's fitter than Sindy (altho Sindy does my head in with her whiney posh voice)


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm still waiting for an episode where Max doesn't end up hating somebody!

Today it was Lou for not doin the insurance and tomorrow it will be somebody else!

Look out for it, Max always ALWAYS hates someone!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 24, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for an episode where Max doesn't end up hating somebody!
> 
> Today it was Lou for not doin the insurance and tomorrow it will be somebody else!
> 
> Look out for it, Max always ALWAYS hates someone!



he doesn't hate gus though, he was just ill, and we should remember that boyd


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 24, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> he doesn't hate gus though, he was just ill, and we should remember that boyd


Nah he definately hated him!! You can see it in his eyes! One of these days he's gonna crack and lamp someone!


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2005)

I appreciate everyone's tastes are different, but along with Izzy, Sindy is the Meighbour who is obviously meant to be fit, but who I don't really find fit at all. My top three are Sky, Carmela and Steph in that order.

Edited to add: god, aren't we all so shallow?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm a bit pissed off about how the mentally ill Gus was shown, it makes out anyone who is mentally ill to be evil.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 25, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> I appreciate everyone's tastes are different, but along with Izzy, Sindy is the Meighbour who is obviously meant to be fit, but who I don't really find fit at all. My top three are Sky, Carmela and Steph in that order.
> 
> Edited to add: god, aren't we all so shallow?



not me, i like it's storylines and in depth character development, though a top three of steph, sky and then steph again would be the order of the day!


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 25, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I'm a bit pissed off about how the mentally ill Gus was shown, it makes out anyone who is mentally ill to be evil.


Well it might not be him who set the fire or killed Gus!


----------



## stavros (Mar 25, 2005)

So as not to be so sexist, let's open it up; who are the best looking men on Neighbours? Clearly it's meant to be Stuart who seems to forget to put his shirt on all the time. Who else though? Is Boyd too young? I reckon if I was gay I'd probably choose Connor, but I am just guessing.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 25, 2005)

If i were gay it be Toadie for me, not sure why, just something about him.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 25, 2005)

I'd have Connor cos he'd be such a laugh (and I owe him so much for being Irish, illiterate and playing the tin whistle!! Well its my Irish mates fault for cheering through Braveheart!)


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 26, 2005)

if i were straight i think stu's the pretty boy


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 29, 2005)

Did anyon here Izzy singing today, you could tell she was being intentionally ridulously crap. Its a shame cos up until now Natalie B was a good actress.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe The Dr and slutty -  Izzy can come to the uk to make a single


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Mar 31, 2005)

oh she was so bad!  but maybe she can really sing so had to go over the top the other way?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like that annoying female Scott is leaving


----------



## jamestaylor (Apr 1, 2005)

Carmella has gotta be the hottest in Neighbours, can look pretty sultry/sluty.

Neighbours seems to be getting a little bit more racy at the moment.

Oh Sky is alright n' all. Nice breasts but not as nice as D's (but I don't think they were real and she's dead now n' all so that's no use).


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 2, 2005)

jamestaylor said:
			
		

> (but I don't think they were real and she's dead now n' all so that's no use).



heheh, glad to hear you're not some kind of deviant law breaker and harrasser of the dead!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 2, 2005)

How did Susans' house get totally re-decorated over-night???


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 3, 2005)

good point, i was wondering where they were [cindy & stuart] when they first got back after the fire because i didn't recognise the place, thought it was some mean prank on stu just to make it harder to adjust to not being able to see we're going to put you somewhere totally different!

maybe it's the over excitment of the fire but it's just seemed quite quiet since, finding the whole steph 'is she going to be a convicted murderer' storyline kind of dull.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 3, 2005)

Why are Steph and Boyd still around anyway????

Do the Australian police normally allow suspected murderers to live at home???


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 4, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Why are Steph and Boyd still around anyway????
> 
> Do the Australian police normally allow suspected murderers to live at home???



well australia is home of the convict surely  

they're featuring maybe the smallest ever wrestling ring, some bizarre things make appearances in neighbours


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 4, 2005)

How are they gonna wrangle gettin Steph out of prison?! She blatently wont be in there for anywhere near the amount of time Deardrie was inside!


----------



## Poi E (Apr 4, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> well australia is home of the convict surely



No, Britain was the home of the convict who was then sent to the great southern land.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 4, 2005)

Why do the residents of Ramsay Street keep hiring Toadie? He hasnt won a single case.


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 5, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Why do the residents of Ramsay Street keep hiring Toadie? He hasnt won a single case.


Cos they only have two lawyers in Erinsborough and the other one seems to have disapeared. They also only have two police on the beat but seeing as Stu is off ill I guess its all up to the woman with the blonde hair!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 5, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Cos they only have two lawyers in Erinsborough and the other one seems to have disapeared. They also only have two police on the beat but seeing as Stu is off ill I guess its all up to the woman with the blonde hair!



the one that was stu's and jack's fancy piece for a while?  she's not there anymore, they got a bloke to be stu's new partner that noone else wanted to work with.


----------



## Random One (Apr 5, 2005)

Boyd looks like he's about to put his foot in it again!


----------



## such and such (Apr 5, 2005)

* Potential spoiler alert! *

Aawww, there are even more of Scott's family in Ramsey Street at the moment and they are all rubbish


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 5, 2005)

I wont be watching then when that happens, Scott ruined it enough already, i could just about cope through his evil short-lived mother and the trollop but if they move in to stay i shall be writing letters of complaint!!!!!!!!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Apr 6, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Why do the residents of Ramsay Street keep hiring Toadie? He hasnt won a single case.



I know! And he seems to be the guru of the law as well, expert in all matters, just as Karl seems the expert of all things medical


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 6, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> the one that was stu's and jack's fancy piece for a while?  she's not there anymore, they got a bloke to be stu's new partner that noone else wanted to work with.


Nah some other blonde girl who doesn't really say anything apart from knock on people's doors to arrest em!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 6, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> * Potential spoiler alert! *
> 
> Aawww, there are even more of Scott's family in Ramsey Street at the moment and they are all rubbish



noooooooooooo!?!?!  say it ain't so?!  does anyone like that family?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 6, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah some other blonde girl who doesn't really say anything apart from knock on people's doors to arrest em!


 The one that has been the cop for at least the last 8 years but still looks the same as the fresh face early-mid 20's she did back then?


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 7, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> The one that has been the cop for at least the last 8 years but still looks the same as the fresh face early-mid 20's she did back then?


Yea that'll be her!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 10, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO another fucking Timmins!!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 12, 2005)

You never said that one of the Timmins' is played by Eliza Taylor-Cotter who is Rosie in the fantastic kids TV program The Sleepover Club. Only trouble is that she has been in Neighbours before a couple of years ago playing a totally different character for a few episodes, so i dunno how this will work out..... hopefully well cos she's great.   













Do i know slighty more than is healthy about her??


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 12, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> You never said that one of the Timmins' is played by Eliza Taylor-Cotter who is Rosie in the fantastic kids TV program The Sleepover Club. Only trouble is that she has been in Neighbours before a couple of years ago playing a totally different character for a few episodes, so i dunno how this will work out..... hopefully well cos she's great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In a word...

Yes


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 12, 2005)

how many timmins have we got to look forward to?


----------



## such and such (Apr 12, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> how many timmins have we got to look forward to?


How many are on already?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 12, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> How many are on already?


 2, Dylan and Scott, we have Scotts mum's return to look forward to and his 2 other sisters including *Eliza Taylor-Cotter*  YAY!!!!


----------



## stavros (Apr 12, 2005)

It hit me today that the aura of Boyd's gym was a bit gay. Are we going to see a repeat of the Sky-Lana episode with the genders changed? I can't remember them ever having a gay Ramsey Street resident (Sky was just curious).


----------



## such and such (Apr 13, 2005)

I find the Timmins girls really annoying   
'Specially the one played Eliza Taylor-Cotter. Sorry IHB.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 13, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> I find the Timmins girls really annoying
> 'Specially the one played Eliza Taylor-Cotter. Sorry IHB.


 It just shows what a great actress she is.


----------



## such and such (Apr 14, 2005)

So does that mean you also like the actress who plays Izzy?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 14, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> So does that mean you also like the actress who plays Izzy?


 Yes, she's very good at it.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 15, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Yes, she's very good at it.



nearly felt sorry for izzy today on her whole 'she's never had any girlfriends' talk, and after she'd got so happy when she thought she was going to be friends with serina's mum whose name i've totally forgotten, oh the shame!


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 15, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> nearly felt sorry for izzy today on her whole 'she's never had any girlfriends' talk, and after she'd got so happy when she thought she was going to be friends with serina's mum whose name i've totally forgotten, oh the shame!


Liljana, definately a milf! (As Paul seems to be finding out!!)


----------



## stavros (Apr 15, 2005)

They seem to be flaunting Lil's MILF status a little more recently. She's probably the number one MILF now Libby's left, unless you count Steph as a mother. Assessing DILFs if I was gay, I'd pick Connor.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 17, 2005)

Nah steph doesnt count as a mother.

Why has this thread now got less to do with the gripping stories and great acting than it now has with who we'd like to fuck?


----------



## bell (Apr 18, 2005)

Was just thinking the same myself.

Speaking of gripping story lines - who else was impressed with the 'connor slow-mo jump to save briefcase from certain opening from Stu'.

They really are beginning to push the boundaries of camera stuntery.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 18, 2005)

haha yeah, the look of trauma on connor's face was classic.  where the fuck has that gym that boyd's now working at magiced itself up from?


----------



## Random One (Apr 18, 2005)

did anyone see this afternoon's one-Neighbours tryign to get saucy!!!Izzy's towel came clean off!


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2005)

Neighbours has always had the twin appeals of brilliant storylines and always at least one character you'd like to fuck. That's it's genius.

Boyd has totally lost it. They should get rid him soon. OD on steroids?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 18, 2005)

Lyn needs to go before Boyd, she's much worse.


----------



## stavros (Apr 18, 2005)

Izzy too, although they seem to make her the fulcrum of a lot of storylines. She's rarely a bit-part player.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 19, 2005)

it was such a waste of a fire, they could have got rid of so many if they'd wanted, angry max [as he's now called! ], izzy, though hopefully lynne's coming back to her senses now she's made up with susan, her and sue used to be great, and with cindi and libby with their mexican soap obsession!  not sure what the writers are thinking with this wrestling thing though that just seems odd


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 21, 2005)

Did anyone see how the episode today today was censored when stuart was attacked? Looked really daft.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Apr 22, 2005)

oh was that what it was, heh i feel so special!  i thought they were doing some odd freezeframe for dramatic effect thing, a sort of lame variation on the slow motion leap by connor towards stu the other week


----------



## Random One (Apr 29, 2005)

stuart just got run over by a truck


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 29, 2005)

See mobile phone kill.


----------



## J77 (Apr 29, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> stuart just got run over by a truck


pah - spoil it for the rest of us who actually work during the day


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Apr 29, 2005)

He isnt dead though surely?

Stobbart posted the spoiler that eye-sight returns.


----------



## J77 (Apr 29, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> He isnt dead though surely?
> 
> Stobbart posted the spoiler that eye-sight returns.


Great - so now you tell me his eye-sight returns after he's hit by a truck


----------



## Random One (Apr 29, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> pah - spoil it for the rest of us who actually work during the day


 yup!

it's not that important i'm sure ul get over it


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 29, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> He isnt dead though surely?
> 
> Stobbart posted the spoiler that eye-sight returns.


I always read the Aussie sites to see what happens in Neighbours three months in advance and you'd think it's spoil it for me but it actually makes it better somehow! Summat to look forward to I guess!


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 29, 2005)

They didn't say who was driving the truck tho


----------



## J77 (Apr 29, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> They didn't say who was driving the truck tho


Probably that new Rubecci kid - hey...

Don't matter any - I'm still at work but going home now


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2005)

If you mean Dylan then he and Stingray are very vehemently Timmins, not Rebeccis. When their Mum turned up she was quite anti Rebecci I think.


----------



## Random One (May 1, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I always read the Aussie sites to see what happens in Neighbours three months in advance and you'd think it's spoil it for me but it actually makes it better somehow! Summat to look forward to I guess!


 that is a great idea!!! neighbours is pretty uneventful most of the time so having something to look forward to is useful.

I just read some great spoilers on their site!


----------



## wrysmile (May 1, 2005)

hendo said:
			
		

> To me Neighbours seems very real because apart from Kyles and Jason you rarely see any of the Neighbour's 'stars' in any other context than Neighbours.
> 
> Apart from that bloke who played Mike who got big roles in LA Confidential and Memento.
> 
> ...



Hendo, I hate to break it to you, but if you were an Aussie you could come up with any number of reasons why there's little 'realism' in neighbours (but maybe I'm just bitter b/c I come from Queensland and in Neighbours, that's where cast members go to die!). 

I haven't watched it for years, but this thread's made me a/ laugh out loud several times and b/ realise that Neighbours has entered a dark period - having babies with priests, Lou in jail .... wtf???!!!! I love it.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 4, 2005)

Susans little speech to everyone who lived in her house today was fantastic.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, she laid the shit down. Ain't no messin' with our Sus. She was spiggin' awesome.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 5, 2005)

haha, cindi looked quite startled, she didn't even realise she was doing it that time... susan looked like she was about to take an incredible hulk turn - and you wouldn't like her when she's angry!


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2005)

I like Susan; she's kind of the rock on which Ramsey Street operates. She doesn't srub up bad for her age either (he says very shallowly).


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 7, 2005)

Am i alone in wanting to beat the shit out of stuart and then blaming it on boyd cos ones such a moaner and the other is total twat with such a fit girlfriend that he doesnt care about???


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 7, 2005)

no you're not, stuart's being really self pitying at the minute, never a good thing.  but the timmins's always need the shit kicked out of them, grrrr!


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 7, 2005)

Yes, the timmions need to be hung...But is it just me or has dylan took a turn for the better. His hair i mean. Or maybe it's just the overall lack of good looking guys in neighbours.
And i really wish summer would "rebel" abit, get some eyeliner and do somehting better with her hair.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 7, 2005)

Dont forget Summer is about to be forced into smoking 1 cigarette. I bet they really play that up.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 7, 2005)

it would be the beginning of the end, she's be on smack within two weeks!  noone on ramsey street smokes do they?


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2005)

Don't think so. Toady might've back in his rebelious school days before they worked out he was a genius.

They won't get rid of Stuart and Boyd because, and I'm just guessing here, they're meant to be the fit blokes. Obviously Sky should give Boyd the flick, move to England and start going out with me instead. Her or Carmella, I'm not that fussed.

However, if we can't get rid of him, the next best thing would surely be to get Stuart to shave off that pathetic excuse for a "beard". That's starting to really piss me off.


----------



## KellyDJ (May 9, 2005)

Christ I didn't even realise that this programme was still going.

How old is it now?


----------



## CyberRose (May 9, 2005)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Christ I didn't even realise that this programme was still going.
> 
> How old is it now?


How can you not know Neighbours is still going?! Where have you been for the last 10 years?! (oh, work)


----------



## Mr T (May 9, 2005)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Christ I didn't even realise that this programme was still going.
> 
> How old is it now?



20 this year!  and they're getting loads of old cast members back for the anniversairy shows


----------



## stavros (May 9, 2005)

Does that include Guy Pierce and Russell Crowe?


----------



## CyberRose (May 9, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Does that include Guy Pierce and Russell Crowe?


My mate heard a rumour that Kylie Minogue has been asked. I would have thought they would ask everyone they could think of, the worst that could happen is they say no!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 9, 2005)

due to the intrusion of new deal i missed it today, what happened?


----------



## CyberRose (May 10, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> due to the intrusion of new deal i missed it today, what happened?


Sky is following Paul around with a video camera hoping to catch him out with his dodgy dealings

Lyn is acting a bit strange (time for her to fuck off I think, we need a new family and she's takin up a house all to her sen!) and I think it might be a younger man she's after meetin (seein that the TV guide this week says Lyn cant help a younger man, educated guess an all)

Paul coaxes david into standing Liljana up and goin for dinner with him (and when David turns up Paul is at the school sniffin round Liljana - but luckily super sleuth Sky is there to catch it on video)

It ended with Sky "hiding" behind a bush filming Paul who told her if she films him again he's gonna cut her up good and proper


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 10, 2005)

Damn i missed a good one.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 10, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> My mate heard a rumour that Kylie Minogue has been asked. I would have thought they would ask everyone they could think of, the worst that could happen is they say no!



no idea but natalie imbruglia has turned it down, gutted!


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2005)

big ending today (Tuesday) der dum dum


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2005)

I reckon those who need the publicity will come back, Holly Valance being an obvious example.


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 10, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> big ending today (Tuesday) der dum dum




shit! I missed it! The one time i dont watch neighbours, somehting happens.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 10, 2005)

God i hope they bring back Brooke Satchwell aka Anne Wilkinson. Be a good time to re-introduce Madaline West aka Dee Bliss as well.


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 11, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> God i hope they bring back Brooke Satchwell aka Anne Wilkinson. Be a good time to re-introduce Madaline West aka Dee Bliss as well.



Dee's a given. But why give her her own "Harold" I wonder where she washed up.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 11, 2005)

as in dee will be there?  even though she's dead?  ooo, neighbours does shaun of the dead?  it could happen!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 11, 2005)

But we never saw her body.


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2005)

Did Lou's daughter Lauren die? I can't remember. Also what about his ex Annalise?


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2005)

Actually, scrub that, bring back all the Rebeccis. Big Kev and Angie, Stoney too. They were great.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 12, 2005)

today's ending was so nearly all tense, then they went and ruined it by having that izzy [loooking really quite rough for her i thought], but if they'd have left it on the connor/kidnap storyline that would have been a bastard of a hook


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 12, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Actually, scrub that, bring back all the Rebeccis. Big Kev and Angie, Stoney too. They were great.




I really fancied stonie   Especially when they brought him back about a year ago...I was old enought to apreicate him fully.


----------



## Lost Zoot (May 12, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Did Lou's daughter Lauren die? I can't remember. Also what about his ex Annalise?




lollie went off with her real father, cherl had an affair it turned out. Analise is rummoured to be comming back.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 12, 2005)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> lollie went off with her real father, cherl had an affair it turned out. Analise is rummoured to be comming back.



Lauren is Lou's other daughter, the older one in her 20's who rode horses. Didn't she have some kind of horse riding accident or did I dream that up?


----------



## CyberRose (May 13, 2005)

Was it just me or has Janelle smuggled two peanuts into Ramsy St on her return?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 13, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Lauren is Lou's other daughter, the older one in her 20's who rode horses. Didn't she have some kind of horse riding accident or did I dream that up?


 I thought she moved to the otherside of Oz to breed horses or something like that.


----------



## Mr T (May 13, 2005)

all the info about who is and isn't coming back for the anniversairy is on this website: http://perfectblend.net/news/

which i very sadly have in my favorites


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 14, 2005)

Mr T said:
			
		

> all the info about who is and isn't coming back for the anniversairy is on this website: http://perfectblend.net/news/
> 
> which i very sadly have in my favorites


 There is nothing sad about being obcessed with Neighbours!!!!!


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2005)

The main thing I remember about Lauren was that she was fit, although that was when I was at the dawn of puberty so my opinion may have changed.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 15, 2005)

Andrew Bibby is coming coming back 

He was the funniest thing ever to happen in Neighbours.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 16, 2005)

andrew bibby?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 16, 2005)

He played Lance Wilkinson


----------



## CyberRose (May 16, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> He played Lance Wilkinson


Lets hope his boz-eyed sister comes back too!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 17, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Lets hope his boz-eyed sister comes back too!


 I love Brooke Satchwell, i want her to have my babies.


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2005)

Oh my freakin' god, was today's episode the best ever or what? Susan fucking killed Izzy in the street, fully armed with an artillery of witty reposts. All the while Harold and David lurk behind a tree like little school girls. Absolutely fucking ace.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 19, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Oh my freakin' god, was today's episode the best ever or what? Susan fucking killed Izzy in the street, fully armed with an artillery of witty reposts. All the while Harold and David lurk behind a tree like little school girls. Absolutely fucking ace.


 Susan really needs her own cheerleading squad for times like that.


----------



## butterfly child (May 19, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Oh my freakin' god, was today's episode the best ever or what? Susan fucking killed Izzy in the street, fully armed with an artillery of witty reposts. All the while Harold and David lurk behind a tree like little school girls. Absolutely fucking ace.



Oh shitting hell, shitting missed it!

Must.watch.todays.episode.

*sets alarm on phone*

I'm more addicted to Neighbours now, than I ever was. I don't watch any of the other soaps..


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2005)

^ not forgetting at the end Col told the slut to leve   I had anuff he siad. 

and I hope Darce will awke from coma


----------



## CyberRose (May 19, 2005)

OMG!! 

But...

For those who have to work, I shall refrain from expanding until 6 tonight!!


----------



## CyberRose (May 19, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> ^ not forgetting at the end Col told the slut to leve   I had anuff he siad.
> 
> and I hope Darce will awke from coma


Yea what did happen to Darcy?

Maybe that will go down with the mystery of why Boyd got let off for killing Gus! (altho its pretty obvious who will have done it!)


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 19, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Maybe that will go down with the mystery of why Boyd got let off for killing Gus!



I forgot about that, the police just didnt bother contacting him anymore.


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2005)

*CyberRose*
Darcy fell in a coma about 3 months ago.

How
He had a meeting with the Slut to say he know her baby was not Col's it was Gus.
She push him I think down the stair at the hostptal.

She told Col Darcy attake her.
----
I hope she get vd............. SLUT
--
*i_hate_beckham*

I think it Paul Roberson started the fire what kill Gus.
----
Edit:





> Yea what did happen to Darcy?


  read wrong your not asking are you. err


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (May 20, 2005)

heh, maybe the police will give boyd a suprise visit and find his drug stash too!


----------



## dlx1 (May 20, 2005)

boyd vitamins   
--------------------------------
13:14 Friday 20th Doctor K

soon .........


----------



## bell (May 21, 2005)

CLassic episode yest!

Karl to Izzy: "Hi honey its me, I'm just having a heart attack. Give me a phone back when you get this message. Bye then. Love you"

Surprised he didn't perform CPR on himself!

And when his life flashed before him and we had a glimpse of the good ol' days with him and susan.

Him and Susan have got to get back together


----------



## wrysmile (May 21, 2005)

Ooooh, that Izzy's a nasty piece of work. It's only a matter of time before Karl and Susan reunite, because (regardless of current circumstances) middle-aged marriages are the bread and butter of Neighbours.

PS. Karl's not dead, is he? That would put a dampener on the reunion.


----------



## butterfly child (May 21, 2005)

Karl rang Izzy to say he was having a heart attack?

Bizarre.

What happened between them anyway? I assume he doesn't know about Paul. 

I really need to watch it every day, not just once a week.


----------



## wrysmile (May 21, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> Karl rang Izzy to say he was having a heart attack?
> 
> Bizarre.
> 
> ...



I skipped about 5 years, only to discover it now handily on when I go to my gym.... but what about Paul Robinson? I can't remember if he was always an evil player... wasn't he previously Mr. Nice Guy? Can you help with this?


----------



## bell (May 21, 2005)

Paul's a bad'un - always has been, always will be!

No Karl's not dead.

Yeah he rang Izzy and said that AFTER ringing an ambulance and Susan to tell her that he has always loved her etc.

Then his life flashed before him when he was being deffibed in the ambulance, until he saw the white light and decided not to go there!!!

I need to get a life


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 24, 2005)

Why oh why did Steph stop that fucking bint Janelle from leaving????


----------



## CyberRose (May 24, 2005)

Well I just finished my monthly check up on whats happening in Austrailian episodes and Neighbours is by far the best soap on TV!!! (Wont spoil it for ya tho!)


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 24, 2005)

Can someone let me know when the next episode involving a mass extermination of the cast is scheduled for.   Always like those ones.


----------



## Random One (May 24, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Why oh why did Steph stop that fucking bint Janelle from leaving????


 coz she likes pain!!!


----------



## such and such (May 24, 2005)

If any one wants, I can be a big spoil sport and post a link to a site that has a weekly (as well as reasonably lenghty and humourous) recap of what been happening on Neighbours in Oz.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 24, 2005)

Please do, then we can click on it at own risk.


----------



## such and such (May 24, 2005)

OK, will do.

And here's my usual *Warning, may contain spoilers *
disclaimer http://www.spinstartshere.com/?q=taxonomy/term/50


----------



## dlx1 (May 24, 2005)

click | don't click 

 

how far ahead is it in oz now ?


----------



## CyberRose (May 25, 2005)

such and such said:
			
		

> OK, will do.
> 
> And here's my usual *Warning, may contain spoilers *
> disclaimer http://www.spinstartshere.com/?q=taxonomy/term/50


Or if you want the condenced version...

http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/EpisodeGuideSummary/showid-4717/Neighbours/

(again, spoilers blah blah)


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 27, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Bump.


Come on thats pathetic! Its on every day ffs! Surely you can think of summat other than "bumb" to say about it?!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 27, 2005)

Ok then God bless David Bishop for breaking that twat scotts arm for fucking Serena.

I missed tues and weds episodes.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Actually I found a website the other day that had the bits of Neighbours they edited out of the one aired in the UK! Can you imagine having to edit Neighbours cos it was gettin a bit too naughty?! Appaerntly sometimes they had to join two episodes together


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Actually I found a website the other day that had the bits of Neighbours they edited out of the one aired in the UK! Can you imagine having to edit Neighbours cos it was gettin a bit too naughty?! Appaerntly sometimes they had to join two episodes together


 Link?


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 27, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> click | don't click
> 
> 
> 
> how far ahead is it in oz now ?



When I was over in Oz 5 years ago the UK wasnt that far behind, certainly less than 6 months. In Oz however they show the programme in series of so many episodes, then it goes off air for a while - not sure how far it is ahead, or behind over here now though.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 27, 2005)

About 6 weeks behind here i think.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Link?


http://www.perfectblend-media.co.uk/uncut.htm


----------



## dlx1 (May 27, 2005)

> Barking_Mad
> show the programme in series of so many episodes, then it goes off air for a while


goes off air for a while


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 1, 2005)

yeah taking it off air is a crazy idea, surely they can just make those aussie's work harder!  faster!  er...

i was wondering what type of nutter would leave their wife for lynn skully, that one got answered again today, by someone that seems a bit deranged as well!


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2005)

I've got to admit, given the choice I'd definitely choose Susan over Lynn. Since Ben was born she is a veritable GILF.


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2005)

Also, did anyone notice today that when said angrily and quickly "Rack off" sounds quite a bit like "Fuck off"?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 1, 2005)

Did anyone listen to Alan Fletcher aka Dr Karl Kennedy on Radio 1 this afternoon?


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2005)

No, but he played at my Uni's summer party last Saturday, although I didn't go.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 1, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> No, but he played at my Uni's summer party last Saturday, although I didn't go.


 WHY THE FUCK NOT????

Heathen.


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2005)

Because I love Karl Kennedy, not this "Alan Fletcher" pseudonym he seems to have adopted for no apparent reason. Karl has been a prick but at least now he's told Izzy to go jump and looks to be on the way back to Susan where he rightfully belongs.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 8, 2005)

do we know if boyd really is schizophrenic or is it just some kind of temporary withdrawal thing from his drugs?  like stu with his blindness, er, not sure where this is going so lets get him his sight back!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 8, 2005)

My neighbours? Don't see much of them, they're always at work...

...?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 8, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Because I love Karl Kennedy, not this "Alan Fletcher" pseudonym he seems to have adopted for no apparent reason. Karl has been a prick but at least now he's told Izzy to go jump and looks to be on the way back to Susan where he rightfully belongs.


 But Susan is gonna get with that beardy weirdy from Yoga.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 8, 2005)

But I thought Kark Kennedy was dead or something? ::looks around::


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 8, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> do we know if boyd really is schizophrenic or is it just some kind of temporary withdrawal thing from his drugs?  like stu with his blindness, er, not sure where this is going so lets get him his sight back!


You'll have to wait and see!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 8, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> But I thought Kark Kennedy was dead or something? ::looks around::


On episode guides from the Australian sites it did say he died when he had that heart attack on the country road, but it was pretty obvious that was a mistake what with him appearing in the episode guides that followed!


----------



## Random One (Jun 9, 2005)

oh dear god the whole Timmons family is turning up!!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 10, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> oh dear god the whole Timmons family is turning up!!!


 But Eliza Taylor-Cotter is in, she is a fantasic actress.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2005)

Which one's she?


----------



## Random One (Jun 10, 2005)

who?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 10, 2005)

She is the older Timmins sister.


----------



## Random One (Jun 10, 2005)

oh right...are u sure u like her coz "she's a fantastic actress" 

imo they all act just fine, it's just that all of them have really irritating characters!!!


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 10, 2005)

like at chimps tea party waching them eat . ( Janelle and kids )

Spoiler weeks time 
David discovers shocking facts about the future of Erinsborough - apparently Ramsay Street will be under water in 10 years times!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 10, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> oh dear god the whole Timmons family is turning up!!!



thought it was funny with little fatty timmons when they were food stealing and janelle told her not to eat any more, wise words!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 10, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> oh right...are u sure u like her coz "she's a fantastic actress"
> 
> imo they all act just fine, it's just that all of them have really irritating characters!!!


 She is better than most though, watch her in The Sleepover Club if you dont believe me. 

She's a bit young for me to have a crush on as well.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm not even sure which is the older one, the book-reader or the tart.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 11, 2005)

The tart, in all her other roles though she aint like that and this role shows what a great actress she is.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 11, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> She is better than most though, watch her in The Sleepover Club if you dont believe me.
> 
> She's a bit young for me to have a crush on as well.


I fancy her, is that wrong? 

(How old is she anyway?)


----------



## stavros (Jun 11, 2005)

I fancied Sky from when she was about the same age as the Timmins looks, but then I'm not sure my age and the actress who plays Sky is that different anyway (22).


----------



## spartacus mills (Jun 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I fancy her, is that wrong?
> 
> (How old is she anyway?)



Full Name Eliza Jane Taylor Cotter

Nicknames: Liza, EJ and Liza-loo

D.O.B 24th October 1989

Jailbait!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 11, 2005)

I think we should inform the authorities about CyberRose's 'little crush' on an a minor.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 11, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> I fancied Sky from when she was about the same age as the Timmins looks, but then I'm not sure my age and the actress who plays Sky is that different anyway (22).


 Stephanie McIntosh

Birthday: July 5, 1985
Birth Place: Melbourne, Australia


----------



## spartacus mills (Jun 11, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> I think we should inform the authorities about CyberRose's 'little crush' on an a minor.



Spraypaint 'CyberRose is a pedro' on his front door!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 12, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Spraypaint 'CyberRose is a pedro' on his front door!


 He is a Mexican???


----------



## stavros (Jun 13, 2005)

> Stephanie McIntosh
> 
> Birthday: July 5, 1985
> Birth Place: Melbourne, Australia


Cool. She's 20 (alomost). No guilt there then. Good.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jun 13, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> He is a Mexican???



A pedrofiliac!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 14, 2005)

Boyd really has finally lost the plot..........


----------



## spartacus mills (Jun 14, 2005)

*Mentalist*




			
				i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Boyd really has finally lost the plot..........



Don't worry, this is 'Neighbours' - he'll be ok in a day or two.


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2005)

OK, maybe I'm thinking with a part of my body other than my head, but what the spig does Sky see in Boyd? He's always been a loser and she could do so much better.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 15, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> OK, maybe I'm thinking with a part of my body other than my head, but what the spig does Sky see in Boyd? He's always been a loser and she could do so much better.


 Believe me, EVERYONE has been thinking that for a LONG time.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 15, 2005)

midday neighbours cancelled in favour of ascot?  what is the world coming to?!

at least boyd got rid of that mushroom haircut that i'm nearly sure he had when him and sky first got it together


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 15, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> midday neighbours cancelled in favour of ascot?  what is the world coming to?!
> 
> at least boyd got rid of that mushroom haircut that i'm nearly sure he had when him and sky first got it together


 He looked far cooler with dreads though, only time it looked like he could acctually have been decent enough for Sky.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 15, 2005)

Look! I only thought she was older cos of what I have read she's goona get upto! I thought she must be the same age as Sky and Boyd!


----------



## Random One (Jun 15, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Don't worry, this is 'Neighbours' - he'll be ok in a day or two.


 maybe but maybe not


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Look! I only thought she was older cos of what I have read she's goona get upto! I thought she must be the same age as Sky and Boyd!


 Wasnt that Gary Glitters defence in court?


----------



## Random One (Jun 15, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Wasnt that Gary Glitters defence in court?


 hahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## spartacus mills (Jun 16, 2005)

*Shrub Rocketeer*




			
				CyberRose said:
			
		

> Look! I only thought she was older cos of what I have read she's goona get upto! I thought she must be the same age as Sky and Boyd!



Stop talking nonce-sense!!


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2005)

From the parts of the news that have been invaded by Ascot, it seems to be very little about horse racing and mainly about daft women wearing hats which could feasibly contain terrorist devices. Relegate it to BBC3 or 4 if they have to show it, and buy the rights to the Tour De France which ITV fuck up royally.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Stop talking nonce-sense!!


In my defence...

If you turn away from me, I'm happy cause I can see, your little white butt ( little white butt ) 
I'm pleased to declare I've never found a single hair on your little white butt ( little white butt ) 
Don't you think you should ask my dad maybe, why his dick was up my ass fore I was even a baby. Sure my butt was over the cervix, that's not a free whole for perv dicks. He fucked me anally pre-natally. I'm only doin unto them as he did unto me


----------



## red rose (Jun 17, 2005)

I missed it today! And after Sky found out about boyd and and serena!

Someone tell me what happened, please?


----------



## spartacus mills (Jun 17, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> In my defence...
> 
> If you turn away from me, I'm happy cause I can see, your little white butt ( little white butt )
> I'm pleased to declare I've never found a single hair on your little white butt ( little white butt )
> Don't you think you should ask my dad maybe, why his dick was up my ass fore I was even a baby. Sure my butt was over the cervix, that's not a free whole for perv dicks. He fucked me anally pre-natally. I'm only doin unto them as he did unto me



You're a slot badger. You're a two pin din plug. You're a bush dodger. You're a small bean regarder. You're a unabummer. You're a nut administrator. You're a bent ref. You're The Crazy World of Arthur Brown. You're a fence vole. You're a free willy. You're a chimney bottler. You're a bunty man. You're a shrub rocketeer.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jun 17, 2005)

red rose said:
			
		

> I missed it today! And after Sky found out about boyd and and serena!
> 
> Someone tell me what happened, please?



Sky told Serena what Boyd had told her. Serena confessed. Sky went bonkers. Argument was witnessed by Stingray's jailbait sister (aged 15 - Cyber Rose has a crush on her). Stingray's jailbait sister (aged 15 - Cyber Rose has a crush on her) gave Serena a slap and then told Stinger. He was a bit upset but got over it very quickly.

Sky confided in Dylan (who was spying on Izzy and Carl for Paul). They snogged. Sky then had an attack of guilt and ran off to the hospital to see Boyd who is now a mentalist. 

Izzy went back to Carl's for naughties.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 19, 2005)

No more Neighbours now for 2 weeks due to fucking Wimbledon.

Still maybe i'll find a 15 year old tennis play i like for her ability for CyberRose to have a crush on.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 19, 2005)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> You're a slot badger. You're a two pin din plug. You're a bush dodger. You're a small bean regarder. You're a unabummer. You're a nut administrator. You're a bent ref. You're The Crazy World of Arthur Brown. You're a fence vole. You're a free willy. You're a chimney bottler. You're a bunty man. You're a shrub rocketeer.


Yes well, you know, you've just mentioned some of the names that we have to put up with every day and it's just another form of racism.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyway, Sky gets together with Dylan so Boyd gets together with Janae so why would I think Neighbours was encouraging under age sex?! And every time someone takes the piss there will be more spoilers!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 19, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Anyway, Sky gets together with Dylan so Boyd gets together with Janae so why would I think Neighbours was encouraging under age sex?! And every time someone takes the piss there will be more spoilers!


 Jealous of Boyd now are you?

They have already had underage sex between Scott and Female Scott and Scott and Serena. Its 17 to have sex there i'm fairly sure. Which just makes your crush on a 15 year old worse.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 19, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Jealous of Boyd now are you?
> 
> They have already had underage sex between Scott and Female Scott and Scott and Serena. Its 17 to have sex there i'm fairly sure. Which just makes your crush on a 15 year old worse.


I'm Dutch...


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2005)

Can we have warnings please if you're going to put up spoilers? Sometimes Neighbours is very predictable but sometimes it throws a suprise at you.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 20, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Can we have warnings please if you're going to put up spoilers? Sometimes Neighbours is very predictable but sometimes it throws a suprise at you.


That was the whole point! I got a spoiler for every piss take out of me! So there's the warning!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> That was the whole point! I got a spoiler for every piss take out of me! So there's the warning!


 But Mr Jackson you deserve to have the piss ripped for fancying a minor.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 20, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> But Mr Jackson you deserve to have the piss ripped for fancying a minor.


Oh I have such a good spoiler lined up! Might even get us all through Wimbledon!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 21, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Oh I have such a good spoiler lined up! Might even get us all through Wimbledon!!


 I refuse to bow to your threats.


----------



## wrysmile (Jun 21, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Jealous of Boyd now are you?
> 
> They have already had underage sex between Scott and Female Scott and Scott and Serena. Its 17 to have sex there i'm fairly sure. Which just makes your crush on a 15 year old worse.



It's actually 16.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 21, 2005)

wrysmile said:
			
		

> It's actually 16.


 OK, i was basing my entire belief it was 17 to have sex there after David Bishop got really angry about Scott and Serena having sex when she was under 17.


----------



## wrysmile (Jun 21, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> OK, i was basing my entire belief it was 17 to have sex there after David Bishop got really angry about Scott and Serena having sex when she was under 17.



Hmmmm... it may differ from state to state, but where I'm from, it's def. 16. Melbourne (home of Ramsay St) may be different. I'll investigate.....! (ps. not in a pervy way, I'll just google or something!)


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 21, 2005)

wrysmile said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... it may differ from state to state, but where I'm from, it's def. 16. Melbourne (home of Ramsay St) may be different. I'll investigate.....! (ps. not in a pervy way, I'll just google or something!)


 Ok then.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 21, 2005)

wrysmile said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... it may differ from state to state, but where I'm from, it's def. 16. Melbourne (home of Ramsay St) may be different. I'll investigate.....! (ps. not in a pervy way, I'll just google or something!)


[fingers crossed]

Please be 15, please be 15, please be 15

[/fingers crossed]



























And NO! Not so I can go book a flight to Australia, so you lot will stop taking the piss!!


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 21, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> And NO! Not so I can go book a flight to Australia, so you lot will stop taking the piss!!



Yeah right, i bet you plan to work your way around the whole Sleepover Club.







I bet you'd love to join the girls to see what Hawaiian fun you could get in on.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 21, 2005)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Yeah right, i bet you plan to work your way around the whole Sleepover Club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well lets face it, those girls are asking for trouble dressing provocatively like that!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 21, 2005)

Dont know if anyone watches the OC (I dont) but Caleb Nichol is Jim Robinson!


----------

